# CONFIG.NT - How do I increase Files=40 ?



## kirbymoe (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi I'm having the same problem as this user. Despite doing exacting what you described, when I go back to config.nt and try to change the files=40 I get the original error message when I go to save:

"Cannot create the C:\Windows\System32\config.nt file"

I really need this issue resolved as the old program i'm trying to install is needed for my dad's buiness.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I moved your post & made this thread for you. Referenced thread = http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/increasing-the-value-of-files-command-249391.html

Please provide system info and exact nature of problem.

Are you running Vista x86 or x64? What is the 16-bit ap[p you are trying to run?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kirbymoe (Jul 3, 2009)

issue was resolved. thanks though.


----------

